# Earthlink DSL help??



## Aarchel (Mar 13, 2005)

This is my last resort. I didn't want to bother anyone with this but I've tried everything I can think of and nothing works. I am trying to share my Earthlink DSL connection using a D-Link DI-624 router. I have followed all the instructions that came with the router as well as many different FAQ's and help pages on the web but cannot connect through the router, which I am almost 100% sure is configured correctly. Earthlink sent me a Netopia 3341 DSL modem, (I think, because it doesn't actually have a model number on it just an FCC registration number that ends in 3341) but nothing I have tried from Netopia's site has worked. I uninstalled the Winpoet client that came with Earthlink's software, but that wasn't the problem either, and I'm about ready to give up. This is probably something so stupid that it's right under my nose, but for the life of me I can't see what I'm doing wrong. For the record, the computer is running Windoze XP Home with service pack 2, but I really don't think that's an issue at this point. If someone can get me out of this configuration nightmare it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Aarchel (Mar 13, 2005)

*Update*

After tinkering around some more I have come to the conclusion that the modem isn't in bridge mode. Unfortunately, while I have discovered the address to access the modems config it is password protected and will not allow me to bypass it. anybody have any ideas?? For reference the address is http://172.16.0.13/.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How is the single PC configured that is connected to the broadband? Do you use special software to connect to the Earthlink account?

Perhaps a more flexible DSL provider is the answer. :smile:


----------



## Aarchel (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't need any special software to access my dsl line.  In fact, I uninstalled all of Earthlink's software and just used windows network setup to create a connection. 

After more research I have come to the conclusion that I need to either replace the UHP modem Earthlink sent me, or get better information on how to access the configuration settings in the modem.


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

If i remember correctly Earthlink requires PPPoE authentication for their DSL customers. Have you put in your username and password into the router? There is usually a place for this on the setup page.


----------

